

Show HN: Trailer gods and you never miss a trailer again - bert2002
http://www.trailergods.co/

======
bert2002
I created the site, because I always missed some trailers when I am working.
Their were no easy way to catch up. Its aggregates the data from one source at
the moment, but want to add more. Which would you like? You can share,save and
vote for the trailer to keep track and inspire others.

------
DanBC
What I'd really like is a way to have trailers that I might be interested in
fed to me.

Currently I read "little white lies" magazine but that misses a bunch of films
I'm interested in.

I also have no idea where to get subtitled trailers for Korea, Hong Kong,
Japan, etc.

[http://www.littlewhitelies.co.uk/](http://www.littlewhitelies.co.uk/)

------
hashtag
As someone who is a major movie buff and all, I generally check for new movies
coming out and check their trailers on YouTube or Apple Trailers.

I don't think I'd use this site as the above fulfill my needs pretty well.

------
skidoo
For most people I would imagine it's not an issue of ever missing trailers,
but more of an issue of being inundated by them.

~~~
bert2002
Yes that's another problem, you see one trailer more then once in your feeds.

